# Montec G5 Broadhead Vs Coyote!



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

Went back to work today and a guy said he was bowhunting sat. A coyote came to him and he shot it at 10 yds......entered just above the nose and exit trough the hind quarter...YOUCH! He swears by the montec g5.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Glad to see he put a 'yote down but can't say much for his shooting skills !!!


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

thats what i thought, said he was looking straight at him and he aimed for his head


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, those are the same broad heads I use, 100gr.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

great job to hit an object that small is a good shot its a coyote not a lion does not take alot to penetrate the animal good job'


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Youch is right... that is down right brutal!!!!


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Shots and photos like this just adds fuel to the anti's fire and don't think they don't watch these sites.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Metzie said:


> Shots and photos like this just adds fuel to the anti's fire and don't think they don't watch these sites.


Are you sure that you are not an anit? I Have seen your post like this in another thead also. This site is for HUNTERS to share there experience and information with each other. There is nothing wrong witht these posts and "cleaning " up our posts is not the way to fight the anit hunting bastards. Also I saw your post of the buck that you killed,(very nice deer by the way) not tall that clean. If you wanted to be showy for all the anits then why not take your pic before dressing it or just take a pic from the neck up so you can't see the wound either? This type of action is what fuels the anits by putting pressure on the hunters, trying to make it politically correct telling us (or trying) what we can and should be doing and people like you caving. We need to stand up and be proud of our sport or we will not have one. If you do not like blood don't hunt, don't look at pics of dead animals and don't take away from usefull threads by adding negative comments like you have. If you truly want to fight the anit's then support the NRA.

Keep on with all the good reports and keep on killing yotes, I personally would pass up a deer to shoot a yote.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

fishintechnician said:


> Are you sure that you are not an anit? I Have seen your post like this in another thead also. This site is for HUNTERS to share there experience and information with each other. There is nothing wrong witht these posts and "cleaning " up our posts is not the way to fight the anit hunting bastards. Also I saw your post of the buck that you killed,(very nice deer by the way) not tall that clean. If you wanted to be showy for all the anits then why not take your pic before dressing it or just take a pic from the neck up so you can't see the wound either? This type of action is what fuels the anits by putting pressure on the hunters, trying to make it politically correct telling us (or trying) what we can and should be doing and people like you caving. We need to stand up and be proud of our sport or we will not have one. If you do not like blood don't hunt, don't look at pics of dead animals and don't take away from usefull threads by adding negative comments like you have. If you truly want to fight the anit's then support the NRA.
> 
> Keep on with all the good reports and keep on killing yotes, I personally would pass up a deer to shoot a yote.


I agree, if all I had to worry about was the "anti's" then I would'nt have anything to worry about, I have alot better things to do than to sit around and worry about a bunch of B.S. Yeah W.T.F.


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Fishtechnician- I agree we need to stand up for what we as hunters love to do!! However, I have done battle with anti's. Try hunting when they show up with pots and pans to scare away the game, or when you are the focus of a public hearing on a rule change. I currently work for DNR and did in Maryland for 12 years. I have seen these idiots in action!! I know they look for such things like this for their adds to recruit support. As for my pic, had I had the camera before hand, you betcha I would have had a clean pic! However, I could barley drag the 184 lb thing lol and it was too far to go back and get the camera first. As for my comment, consider it constructive criticism. I am all for taking care of those yoties as well!! On a positive note, thanks for sticking up for our fellow hunters. I was just trying to help us all.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Metzie said:


> Shots and photos like this just adds fuel to the anti's fire and don't think they don't watch these sites.


i disagree, i think a head shot is the way to go if hes lookin' at me!%


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Bet he didn't feel that one.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

he just fed that yote breakfist he was hungry he ate it than sh*t it out and know he is sleeping lol


----------

